# Rüstmeister der Taunka



## najagradso (26. November 2008)

Schönen guten Morgen erstmal.


Ich hätte da mal ne frage bezüglich dem Rüstmeister der Taunka.

Ha den schon jemand gefunden oder gibts den ( noch ) nicht.

Wenns einer weiss wo sich der versteckt, würd ich mich über den Standort oder Infos über seinen verbleib freuen ;-)




So, nun ab in die Arbeit.....


----------



## Kwatamehn (26. November 2008)

najagradso schrieb:


> Schönen guten Morgen erstmal.
> 
> 
> Ich hätte da mal ne frage bezüglich dem Rüstmeister der Taunka.
> ...




Nein keine Ahnung, hab ich mich auch schon gefragt und ich fürchte es gibt wirklich keinen.

Im Arsenal kannst du dir ja auch alle Rufbelohnungen ansehen, aber die Taunka sind NICHT angeführt!


----------



## Aloren (26. November 2008)

Wenn das diese komischen Viecher sind, die sich gerne als Fischer ausgeben, dann ist der Rüstmeister im Heulenden Fjord, an der Westküste, in so einem kleinen Dorf von ihnen. Wenn ich mich in der Rasse irren sollte, tuts mir leid.
Aber hoffe, ich konnte helfen.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (26. November 2008)

das die Blizz seiten alle OFF sind 


http://wowdata.buffed.de/faction/list/1097 
und dort ist keine Fraktion der Taunka


----------



## Haxtr (26. November 2008)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> das die Blizz seiten alle OFF sind
> 
> 
> http://wowdata.buffed.de/faction/list/1097
> und dort ist keine Fraktion der Taunka



10te von oben *hust*

aber dennoch kein rüstmeister bekannt *g*


----------



## teroa (26. November 2008)

nein für die taunka gibs zwar ruf aber kein rüstmeister eventuell kommt da noch was.


@aloren das ist die fraktion kalu-ka


----------



## Aloren (26. November 2008)

Ach Mist, hab die mit den Kaulak verwechselt. Naja, darf ja mal passieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (26. November 2008)

Haxtr schrieb:


> 10te von oben *hust*
> 
> aber dennoch kein rüstmeister bekannt *g*




Tut mir leid was gehen mir die Hordler Fraktion an^^


€
Ich glaube das ist nur eine Untergruppe


----------



## waldy200 (26. November 2008)

teroa schrieb:


> @aloren das ist die fraktion kalu-ka





Aloren schrieb:


> Ach Mist, hab die mit den Kaulak verwechselt. Naja, darf ja mal passieren.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Leute: das Volk heisst Kalu'ak

zwei schuesse.. zwei daneben ^^


----------



## teroa (26. November 2008)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> Tut mir leid was gehen mir die Hordler Fraktion an^^
> 
> 
> €
> Ich glaube das ist nur eine Untergruppe




ich glaube dazu sag ich mal nix.
hast du keine schule????


----------



## Gothic_1234 (26. November 2008)

nö krank geschriebne^^

ubd du keine arbeit oder schule ?????ß


----------



## teroa (26. November 2008)

spätchicht....


----------



## Zrthun (26. November 2008)

Alle Fraktionen die zur Hordeexpedition gehören haben keinen eigenen Rüstmeister. 

*Horde Expedition*
The Hand of Vengeance
The Taunka
Warsong Offensive
The Sunreavers

Blizzard hat das wohl einfach gemacht um mehr Abwechslung bei Fraktionen zu haben ohne das man für die Belohnung bei jeder einzeln Ruf farmen muss.


----------



## Gulwar (2. Dezember 2008)

Zrthun schrieb:


> Alle Fraktionen die zur Hordeexpedition gehören haben keinen eigenen Rüstmeister.



Mal zur Klarstellung und für alle die suchen: Der entsprechende Rüstmeister steht in der Kriegshymnenfeste, in der Mitte der Treppe.
Also indirekt eben auch für die Taunka^^


----------

